# IP Phone Keeps losing connection Sonicwall TZ 210



## jazzwineman (Nov 5, 2012)

We have just moved from TZ 170 SP to a TZ 210 with the enhanced OS. I was able to use the configuration tool and upgrade properly to the enhanced OS. 

Ours is a very simple setup as we have about 12 remote desktops users (VPN) going from windows 7 machines to server 2008. No Problem there. 

Our ISP is Logix and we have a network connection into the black box(from out network switch) to run the phone system- no problem there. 

The only problem we have is with one person in Houston (we are in Dallas) with his remote ip phone. *This is not, nor do we want VOIP) They had no problem prior to my exchange of firewalls last week. After the hookup, the phone had no problem connecting from either end just by pressing the same keys on the ESI phone system that we always have. However for no reason and at different times the remote phone will disconnect in the middle of a conversation and then reconnect some 30-40 seconds later. IT is not losing power. Internet connectivity is fine at both ends- no loss there. 

The current settings as "translated " from the original using UDP port 59001 

are: (under Network/nat policy/ Original source -Any, translated source- any, original destination-any, translated destination- 192.168.0.50, original source -Remote phone, translated source-Original, inbound and outbound interface- any, NAT policy is checked. Nat method on advanced page is "sticky IP" and is grayed out- so no change is possible. 

The firewall policy is wan to lan, service-remote phone, source-any, destination-wan interface ip, all users allowed and always on. 


We use none of the security services of the firewall. 


Does anyone see any problem with this configuration that would allow in the middle of the conversation for the remote phone to try and reconnect. The phone service man- thinks there is something wrong internally with the phone and that may be, however I am concerned about the coincidence of the problem occurring at the time of the exchange of firewalls. Is it possible that the IP phone which is a first generation is not keeping a connection due to some incompatibility with the new enhanced sonic OS?


Any suggestions, ideas or considerations. They are all quite welcomed. 

Thanks
Tom in Dallas


----------

